# Samoans



## Icy-Dice (Nov 2, 2006)

I was just wondering how come samoans are huge and strong but look asian.Asians are small and weak mainly, so how couldve the samoans have different type of genetics?damn even the girs are supersize!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 2, 2006)

you should go do some research and report your findings back to us and the rest of the medical community.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2006)

JULES

You remember Antwan Rockamora?

Half-black, half-Samoan, usta call

him Tony Rocky Horror.



VINCENT

Yeah maybe, fat right?



JULES

I wouldn't go so far as to call the

brother fat. He's got a weight

problem. What's the n**** gonna

do, he's Samoan.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 2, 2006)

lol


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 2, 2006)

they come from different stock entirely.  pacific islanders are not asian.  i asked a maori how the hell they all grew so big and he said it was the food they eat. i will admit that stuff tastes damn amazing. those dudes can bbq


----------



## arnie wannabie (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah, thye are a big bunch, all pacific islanders have a tendency to be larger than other races, thye were originally from asia many years ago as were the aboriginals, but as you can see where people live determines how the adapt or evolve for the environment, it probably makes it easier for them to survive in the landscape as the aboriginal physiology would make it easier for them to survive in a more dry flat area, such as australia, i think its because of the mountainess surroundings alot of climbing hills pusshing through thick jungle the people fo the area would have needed to be strong and big to be able to get around, this is just my opinion however. this would explain why most of the NRL foward packs consist of islanders.


----------



## djmvfc (Nov 3, 2006)

It's called "natural selection" that was what was necessary to survive in the particular environment. Plants and animals adapt to the environment over thousands of years.


----------



## Trouble (Nov 3, 2006)

Contrary to popular belief, they're leaner when they keep to traditional foods....

http://www.nature.com/ijo/journal/v23/n11/abs/0801053a.html

And fatter when they stray to nontraditional dietary sources:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/1682477.stm


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 3, 2006)

interesting


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Contrary to popular belief, they're leaner when they keep to traditional foods....
> 
> http://www.nature.com/ijo/journal/v23/n11/abs/0801053a.html
> 
> ...


 
So at comparable BMI's they have more lean mass than the Europeans in the study.  It seems as though regardless of what they eat, they carry more lean mass than others, whether they are obese or not...


----------



## Trouble (Nov 3, 2006)

Yes, its rather..odd, if its an environmental adaptation.  I wonder if its really dietary driven - naturally anabolic nutritional sources, as someone else has mentioned here.  Might be worth a little digging on the net.


----------



## zl214 (Nov 18, 2006)

The islanders are genetically in-built to endure typhoon season where the food is sarce. for the same reason, they are more likely to grow (muscle and fat) when there is food around to allow them to survive through. In the natural pacific island environment, their bodies undergo periodical starvation. but if they are placed them in a modern environment where there is a constant supply of food, they will become obese and diabetic because the periodical starvation was necessary to reduce their body fat.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 18, 2006)

zl214 said:


> The islanders are genetically in-built to endure typhoon season where the food is sarce. for the same reason, they are more likely to grow (muscle and fat) when there is food around to allow them to survive through. In the natural pacific island environment, their bodies undergo periodical starvation. but if they are placed them in a modern environment where there is a constant supply of food, they will become obese and diabetic because the periodical starvation was necessary to reduce their body fat.


 
That makes sense.  

Neato.


----------



## Trouble (Nov 18, 2006)

Lean muscle mass is workload related.  This has to do with anabolic dietary factors, and with muscle adaptation to workload.

Coconuts are seeds. The flesh of coconuts, and its milk, are rich in growth factors.  Its *specific* dietary factor for these peoples. I believe there are also pounded roots that are also unusual and specific to Pacific Islander diets that may also contribute to energy storage and muscle mass maintenance.

They are a seagoing peoples; I think the physical labors of their lifestyle encouraged this physiological adaptation.

Typhoons are large storm events.  They do not cause starvation, although they can wreck havoc on the local environment - it, too, is adapted to these conditions.

Periodic starvation effects can be seen in the Aboriginal peoples of Australia and New Zealand, and in the arid lands of Africa, where the Big Dry (annual droughts) run for months and require physiological adaptation to food and water shortages.  These people tend to have much lower muscle mass (tall, thin, somewhat ectomorphic in appearance).


----------



## Mudge (Nov 18, 2006)

So should one start drinking coconut milk?

I've been around a group of islanders lately anywhere from 220-310, the biggest being the most passive of the bunch. Tried out for the 49ers in 1993, and did some minor league ball, and UFC for a number of years. All of these guys fight, and often times each other. They drink like mad on the weekends, and I think I'd be even fatter if I ate and drank like them. One of the guys who is 280 pounds said he never benched more than 385, he has plenty of bodyfat on him but I imagine he didn't really train to put that up. One of his cousins is well into the 500s reportedly (benching).


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2006)

Mudge said:


> So should one start drinking coconut milk?


That was my first thought.....Pina Coladas for everyone!


----------



## fufu (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah I was wondering the same thing about coconuts as well. They are pretty cheap and the super market has them year round.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Nov 18, 2006)

There have been all kinds of Studies to find out where Polynesians came from,one dude did a test and launched from South america and I think ended up in RaroTonga.But the Staple foods were the same from South America and the polynesians,Coconuts,Yams,Taro.....I know Tongans eat Horses,maybe thats it,lol.


----------



## Trouble (Nov 18, 2006)

Relative ethnic/cultural isolation, and of course, that nagging difference in lifestyle (exertion for) mainlanders versus islanders - these would factor in as well.

Taro is thought to have originated in Australia and the South Pacific Islands; in ancient Hawaii, some 350 varieties of this Arum family root where cultivated.

Its not native to South America and has introduced as a crop LONG after the settlement of the island nations of the South Pacific.

Yams are indigenous to Asia, and is thought to have been brought to the Americas by early settlers who crossed the Bering Land Bridge during one or more Ice Age chances in Pacific water elevation.

Poi, pounded, baked and fermented taro, is unique to the Hawaiian Islands.


----------



## zl214 (Nov 18, 2006)

i dont think food alone would have any anabolic effect at all. if you compared japanese and samoans, which both have a typical "pacific island" diet, you will find drastic difference in bodytype among these two papulations. The growth factor from coconut is unlikely to have an effect on human body, because they are unlikely to be absorbed without digestion and to be used as hormone. Just think about the effectiveness of those "herbal remedies" that claim to boost your testoterone level.

one of the simpler reasons why somoans have more lean muscle mass could be their absolute size. in other words, IN GENERAL, if you are 250 pounds, it is likely you need more lean muscle to move that 250 pounds around than someone weighs less than 150.


----------



## zl214 (Nov 18, 2006)

the point of the japanese example is to show that eating whales is not going to give you more muscle. 

j/k


----------



## RexStunnahH (Nov 19, 2006)

Could be all that canoe paddling,that shits hard work,I've paddled,and thats some pretty bust ass work


----------



## Mudge (Nov 19, 2006)

zl214 said:


> one of the simpler reasons why somoans have more lean muscle mass could be their absolute size. in other words, IN GENERAL, if you are 250 pounds, it is likely you need more lean muscle to move that 250 pounds around than someone weighs less than 150.



I know a lot of sloppy ass looking guys in the 240-280 range, some of them even "work out." They dont resemble islanders at all just because of their weight.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 19, 2006)

Mudge said:


> I know a lot of sloppy ass looking guys in the 240-280 range, some of them even "work out." They dont resemble islanders at all just because of their weight.



Exactly... If that were true, obese people wouldn't be obese because they get "so much work" when the move themselves around.


----------



## blueboy75 (Nov 20, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Lean muscle mass is workload related.  This has to do with anabolic dietary factors, and with muscle adaptation to workload.
> 
> Coconuts are seeds. The flesh of coconuts, and its milk, are rich in growth factors.  Its *specific* dietary factor for these peoples. I believe there are also pounded roots that are also unusual and specific to Pacific Islander diets that may also contribute to energy storage and muscle mass maintenance.
> 
> ...



I was making a thai curry on the weekend and before I poured in a can of coconut milk I read the nutritional info.  It contains 25g saturated fat per 100 ml.

No more thai curries for me.


----------



## bodebldr2000 (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is a pic of me and my cousin Venna. I am 5'10" and 210lbs....when you see us side by side, i look like a small child cpmpared to him. lol

Not all Samoans are BIG but just about. The women are strong and big boned to. I have met alot of them and just about all Samoans are a gentle people and dont want trouble, but boy when you piss one off.... prepare for a Foki slam!!! lol


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2006)

bodebldr2000 said:


> Here is a pic of me and my cousin Venna. I am 5'10" and 210lbs....when you see us side by side, i look like a small child cpmpared to him. lol
> 
> Not all Samoans are BIG but just about. The women are strong and big boned to. I have met alot of them and just about all Samoans are a gentle people and dont want trouble, but boy when you piss one off.... prepare for a Foki slam!!! lol


Geez! His forearm looks like it's the size of your hamstring.

They sure are big.


----------



## Trouble (Nov 25, 2006)

Polynesians/Pacific Islanders I know aren't always tall, but they're wide. Very thick and strong naturally.  And man, can they pack on muscle when they try.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 25, 2006)

Shit. I thought this thread was about the girl scout cookies that go by the same (well, similar) name... Samoas.







Never mind... carry on.


----------



## bodebldr2000 (Nov 26, 2006)

If you compare the Samoans that live here in the United States to the ones on the Island, there is a difference. When they come here, the food they eat here is what blows them up. I have met allot of Samoans that have came here just to visit and were allot smaller than the USA versions. MY wife, who is Samoan, has family in New Zealand and they to are alot smaller than the Samoans here.

To much Chop Soy, Corn beef and Baked bananas here. lol


----------



## bodebldr2000 (Nov 26, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> Shit. I thought this thread was about the girl scout cookies that go by the same (well, similar) name... Samoas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My wife saw that cookie as I was scrolling down the page and said "Hey those are Samoas!" lol Funny, guess you had to be there.


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 25, 2006)

HOTSPOT 5 Pacific Islands

SKILLS: Sumo, rugby, American football, flexibility, speed, size THE top stars in Japan's beloved sport of sumo wrestling are not Japanese, but quick-footed behemoths such as the 600lb Konishiki and 6ft9in, 516lb Akebono, both of Pacific Island ancestry.

The cluster of islands that straddle the international date-line in the South Pacific, including Samoa and American Samoa, have also funneled hundreds of players into American football and rugby in Australia and New Zealand.

"Football is like legalised village warfare, " explains "Throwin' Somoan" Jack Thompson, an all-America quarter-back from the University of Wisconsin in 1976.

"There is an innate competitiveness in the warrior sense in Polynesian culture." But more than cultural factors are at work. Polynesia is a hotbed of human biodiversity, with links to sub-Saharan Africa and aboriginal populations of Japan.

This genetic mixture helps in part explain why athletes from this region are large, agile, and fast.


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Soul of Sol (Dec 25, 2006)

Samoans are the reason I started lifting weights in 9th grade. This guy named Timo used to come up to me flex his bicep next to my leg, and tell me I needed to hit the gym.  Timo was benching 315 for reps at 14 years old. That and the fact I was knocked unconscious by a Samoan linebacker at practice. I got him back, though. Speed kills.


----------



## Strongwarrior (Dec 26, 2006)

Soul of Sol said:


> Samoans are the reason I started lifting weights in 9th grade. This guy named Timo used to come up to me flex his bicep next to my leg, and tell me I needed to hit the gym.  Timo was benching 315 for reps at 14 years old. That and the fact I was knocked unconscious by a Samoan linebacker at practice. I got him back, though. Speed kills.



What did you do? Did you beat him up?..lol..I would love to hear that story...


----------



## Soul of Sol (Dec 28, 2006)

Strongwarrior said:


> What did you do? Did you beat him up?..lol..I would love to hear that story...



 Nah..I just outran him. It really ticked him off


----------



## maniclion (Dec 29, 2006)

I think it may have been a culturally sexual selective thing, you know big is beautiful....


----------



## Mudge (Dec 29, 2006)

I like big butts and I cannot lie.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 29, 2006)

Also it's a long way across the sea in a canoe, only the ones with the ability to store ample supplies of food would be able to make the journey especially all the way to Hawaii....It's not like they had huge ships like the whiteman did when he decided to set out across the ocean, well except for the Norsemen, but they were pretty big folks too...


----------



## Strongwarrior (Dec 30, 2006)

Soul of Sol said:


> Nah..I just outran him. It really ticked him off



That's it? Oh man, I thought you kicked his ass or something...whatever


----------

